# Edel und leicht, Early Rider



## sportsfreund68 (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade die ersten Bikes für meine Zwillings-Enkelkinder zusammengeschraubt. Ich bin wirklich begeistert was Early Rider hier anbietet. Fairer Preis für wirklich sehr edle Bikes und mit knapp 3,5 kg auch akzeptabel vom Gewicht.
Bin schon auf das Wochenende gespannt wenn sie die Bikes bekommen 

Wie gefallen sie euch?

Grüße aus Stuttgart
Stefan


----------



## Kati (30. Juni 2020)

Und da gibts keinen Ärger, weil da unterschiedliche Reifen drauf sind? Und nur eins mit Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportsfreund68 (30. Juni 2020)

Kati schrieb:


> Und da gibts keinen Ärger, weil da unterschiedliche Reifen drauf sind? Und nur eins mit Bremse?



Mal abwarten das Mädel ist einiges kleiner als der Junge. Im Zweifel wird noch ne Bremse nachgerüstet. Die Vorbereitung dafür ist da. Das Ding hat sogar einen innenverlegten Zug.


----------



## taroosan (1. Juli 2020)

Cool, echt schick die Teile. Und das beste; Du kannst noch jahrelang Räder aufbauen...


----------



## M_Arc_O (9. November 2020)

super chic! ich habe auch zwei für meine kids gekauft und die stehen total drauf. Ich wollte jetzt gerne die Bremse nachrüsten (hattest du glaub ich auch als option bei dem einen) und stellte fest, da ist kein Sockel dran. Die Passende Aufnahme schon, Gewinde auch, nur der Sockel fehlt. Hast du eine Idee welche man da nimmt? Ich habe schon bei https://brake-stuff.de/cantisockel/ gesucht, da gibt es zu viel Auswahl an Maßen. Kannst du mir da helfen @sportsfreund68 ?


----------



## sportsfreund68 (9. November 2020)

M_Arc_O schrieb:


> super chic! ich habe auch zwei für meine kids gekauft und die stehen total drauf. Ich wollte jetzt gerne die Bremse nachrüsten (hattest du glaub ich auch als option bei dem einen) und stellte fest, da ist kein Sockel dran. Die Passende Aufnahme schon, Gewinde auch, nur der Sockel fehlt. Hast du eine Idee welche man da nimmt? Ich habe schon bei https://brake-stuff.de/cantisockel/ gesucht, da gibt es zu viel Auswahl an Maßen. Kannst du mir da helfen @sportsfreund68 ?


Hi, nein leider nicht. Ich hab das Laufrad schon mit Bremse gekauft und da auch gar nicht auf die Details geachtet. Ich kann gerade auch nicht draufschauen weil meine Enkel in Braunschweig leben und ich in Stuttgart. Keine Ahnung wann ich dort wieder hinkomme bei den aktuellen Einschränkungen  :-(.
Ich würde bei bike components nachfragen, die haben Early Rider im Programm und sind sehr kompetent. Ich denke die sollten dir sagen können welche Bremse passt.


----------



## M_Arc_O (10. November 2020)

Dnke für den Tipp! Mal sehen ob die etwas herausbekommen.


----------

